# RR: 146. Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin, BWV 1001-1006



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Milstein	(1973)










2.	Grumiaux	(1961)










3.	Podger	(1998)










4.	Szeryng	(1954)










5.	Milstein	(1956)










6.	Szeryng	(1967)










7.	Kuijken	(1981)










8.	Perlman	(1987)










9.	Menuhin	(1936)










10.	Mullova	(2008)










Bonus:	Hahn (BWV 1004-6)	(1997) 
*

Condensed Listing:
1.	Milstein	(1973)
2.	Grumiaux	(1961)
3.	Podger	(1998)
4.	Szeryng	(1954)
5.	Milstein	(1956)
6.	Szeryng	(1967)
7.	Kuijken	(1981)
8.	Perlman	(1987)
9.	Menuhin	(1936)
10.	Mullova	(2008)
Bonus:	Hahn (BWV 1004-6)	(1997)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

